# Tempestade Tropical GRACE (Atlântico 2009 #7)



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 03:22)

A perturbação que temos acompanhado desde há muitos dias no Seguimento dos Açores e Madeira é agora oficialmente a Tempestade Tropical Grace. Os antecedentes podem ser consultados no referido tópico.









> ZCZC MIATCPAT4 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> BULLETIN
> *TROPICAL STORM GRACE ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> ...






> ZCZC MIATCDAT4 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> *TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 03:33)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Ena pá: um momento histórico para mim.

O VINCE trouxe uma grande notícia aqui ao fórum...parabéns!


----------



## Bastien (5 Out 2009 às 03:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Está confirmado: "Tempestade Tropical GRACE"


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 03:41)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

E cá está o que todos queriam:
A tempestade tropical GRACE formou-se ao largo dos Açores esta noite.
1º relatório do National Hurricane Center:

Tropical Storm GRACE Public Advisory


000
WTNT34 KNHC 050236
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM GRACE ADVISORY NUMBER   1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
1100 PM AST SUN OCT 04 2009

...TROPICAL STORM FORMS IN THE FAR NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC...

AT 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM GRACE WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 41.2 NORTH...LONGITUDE 20.3 WEST OR ABOUT 420
MILES...675 KM...NORTHEAST OF THE AZORES.

GRACE IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHEAST NEAR 25 MPH...41 KM/HR...AND
THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR
SO.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 65 MPH...100 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  WEAKENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS AND GRACE IS
EXPECTED TO BE ABSORBED BY A LARGE NON-TROPICAL LOW PRESSURE AREA
OVER THE NORTHEASTERN ATLANTIC MONDAY NIGHT OR TUESDAY.

GRACE IS A SMALL TROPICAL CYCLONE.  TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS
EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 50 MILES...85 KM FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 990 MB...29.23 INCHES. 

...SUMMARY OF 1100 PM AST INFORMATION...
LOCATION...41.2N 20.3W
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NORTHEAST OR 55 DEGREES AT 25 MPH
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...990 MB

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
500 AM AST.

$$
FORECASTER BROWN/FRANKLIN


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 03:53)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Não parece que se vá aguentar por muito...



...no entanto foi uma grande surpresa para todos nós!


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2009 às 03:54)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*



Aristocrata disse:


> E cá está o que todos queriam:
> A tempestade tropical GRACE formou-se ao largo dos Açores esta noite.
> 1º relatório do National Hurricane Center:
> 
> ...



Eh, eh, tenho acompanhado a noite toda o desenvolvimento aqui no fórum meteopt, e noutros fóruns internacionais, á espera dessa notícia! 
Se bem pelo que eu tenho lido a tempestade tropical Grace vai durar pouquinho e irá deslocar-se (os remanescentes dela) para as ilhas britânicas).
Agora já posso dormir descansado! 
Foi uma noite muito entusiasmante!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Out 2009 às 04:40)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Boas amigos.
Pois é... parece que se formou qualquer coisa ao largo dos Açores mas temo mto em dizer que isso é sol de pouca dura porque esse sistema está condenado ao fim ao caminhar cada vez mais para aguas setentrionais...
O continente pode é ainda levar com algumas linhas de instabilidade mas pc mais do que isso...
As previsões apontam para 5 feira o regresso do AA no Continente e um novo agravamento nos Açores prevendo-se já ventos mts fortes, chuvas e trovoadas, a partir de Sábado próximo mas ainda n tive oportunidade de ver que tipo de sistema é esse que vem novamente aqui para os Açores, se Depressão ou Tempestade novamente...
Neste momento sopra vento com rajadas até 70km/h e caiem aguaceiros. A pressão hoje em Ponta Delgada esteve a 997 hp com a passagem do nucleo tempestivo entre a Terceira e S.Miguel.
Para quarta feira aqui prevê-se uma melhoria devido a uma crista anticiclónica vinda de sul mas rapidamente essa crista irá enfraquecer na região dos Açores, (permitindo a aproximação de um outro sistema tempestuoso já para o final da semana), e fortalecer-se aí para Leste... Alguém tem dados se esse sistema irá encalhar de novo aqui ou irá também seguir aí para Leste? (Madeira e Continente)


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2009 às 05:44)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

A nossa "Isabel" agora travestida de Grace simboliza o que 
há de fascínio e atracção para todos nós em meteorologia. 
Não irá longe, sabemos de tal.
Mas o simples facto de nos terem roubado o nome,
é sempre motivo de total regozijo.
Não será todos os dias que assistiremos a estes "roubos".
Este "Vince Açoriano" já entrou para a História...
Haja Surpresas...sempre...


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Out 2009 às 09:11)

*re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009*

E como não é todos os dias que surge uma carta assim
com direito a correcção e tudo, 






aqui fica, pois então, o registo.
A última do sat.24 






[/URL][/IMG]

continua a mostrar vitalidade na Grace para além do que era suposto.
Haja fascínio...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 09:20)

*re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009*


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 09:27)

*re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 2009*

Fica mais uma imagem de análise de satélite, e localização de trovoadas


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 09:35)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Chuva forte na última hora na Ponta do Sol: 13mm.






Sigo com 19,1ºC
98%HR
prec. 14,7mm


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2009 às 09:47)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Atenção a essa bola convectiva que está a passar entre a Madeira e as Canárias. Vamos ver onde vai cair porque a animação por satélite parece interessante...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 09:59)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

que grande alegria a minha quando reparo hoje...ha uns 10 min que aquele sistema..tao pequenino...tao micro...se tranformou numa tempestade tropical...quantos de nos sempre quisemos ver um sistema tropical mesmo em frente a portugal...ate hoje todos os que cá chegaram vinham em dissipação...trucidados pelas aguas frias...mas a nossa grace...ela nao veio a portugal para morrer...formou-se nas nossas aguas permanece vigorosa e com um belo olho nas nossas aguas...um acontecimento marcante pois nunca tal tinha sucedido nunca um sistema integralmnente tropical se havia formado em territorio maritimo portugues
segundo a ultima animação do sat24 a grace esta agora a ganhar mais um pouco de força, enquanto estiver embebida na massa de ar quente e humido de origem tropical onde se formou..e enquanto a SST se mantiver acima de 20º...ou talvezum pouco menos e possivel que se mantenha vigorosa...pode ser que aguente por mais 12-24h...


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 10:05)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

A previsão é que ela ainda dure pelo menos mais 2dias, mais fraca, mas lá estará(1ªbola - 2ª 7:00h e 2ªbola - 3ª 7:00h):


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 10:06)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

o jose manuel da costa teso, na rtp1, desmente que a grace seja um sistema tropical
ele desmente o NHC....


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 10:10)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



stormy disse:


> o jose manuel da costa teso, na rtp1, desmente que a grace seja um sistema tropical
> ele desmente o NHC....



Isto era a evolução esperada do sistema....embora vá ser de curta duração é uma desenvolvimento importante...e raro nestas latitudes...

mas porque desmente o NHC?que  argumentos apresenta??


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 10:11)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



stormy disse:


> que grande alegria a minha quando reparo hoje...ha uns 10 min que aquele sistema..tao pequenino...tao micro...se tranformou numa tempestade tropical...quantos de nos sempre quisemos ver um sistema tropical mesmo em frente a portugal...ate hoje todos os que cá chegaram vinham em dissipação...trucidados pelas aguas frias...mas a nossa grace...ela nao veio a portugal para morrer...formou-se nas nossas aguas permanece vigorosa e com um belo olho nas nossas aguas...*um acontecimento marcante pois nunca tal tinha sucedido nunca um sistema integralmnente tropical se havia formado em territorio maritimo portugues*
> segundo a ultima animação do sat24 a grace esta agora a ganhar mais um pouco de força, enquanto estiver embebida na massa de ar quente e humido de origem tropical onde se formou..e enquanto a SST se mantiver acima de 20º...ou talvezum pouco menos e possivel que se mantenha vigorosa...pode ser que aguente por mais 12-24h...



E o Vince que se formou perto da Madeira... não me digas que já são águas espanholas

céu nublado e com as nuvens de trovoada a passar a Sueste da Madeira. 








Mod: Peço aos membros que na medida do possível redimensionem as imagens até um tamanho máximo de 800x600.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 10:17)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

correcto, ROG, mas nunca se tinha formado algo tao a norte..lat38/39º....
e deveras muito interessante
embora o jose da costa teso tenha menosprezado e ate negado o sistema....uma estupidez incrivel..


----------



## vegastar (5 Out 2009 às 10:33)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



stormy disse:


> correcto, ROG, mas nunca se tinha formado algo tao a norte..lat38/39º....
> e deveras muito interessante
> embora o jose da costa teso tenha menosprezado e ate negado o sistema....uma estupidez incrivel..



Penso que o Sr. Costa Teso não esteja informado de que aquela "nuvem", como ele disse, tenha sido classificada pelo NHC. É de facto muito anormal um ciclone tropical por estas bandas, pelo que uma vez que ele desconhecia a classificação do sistema disse o "normal" numa situação destas. Além disso, certamente que os nossos meteorologistas não são treinados para prever a formação e desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais. O próprio NHC demorou, na minha opinião, demasiado tempo a classificar o sistema, na esperança que se dissipasse nas gélidas águas do atlântico norte.


----------



## psm (5 Out 2009 às 10:52)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



vegastar disse:


> Penso que o Sr. Costa Teso não esteja informado de que aquela "nuvem", como ele disse, tenha sido classificada pelo NHC. É de facto muito anormal um ciclone tropical por estas bandas, pelo que uma vez que ele desconhecia a classificação do sistema disse o "normal" numa situação destas. Além disso, certamente que os nossos meteorologistas não são treinados para prever a formação e desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais. O próprio NHC demorou, na minha opinião, demasiado tempo a classificar o sistema, na esperança que se dissipasse nas gélidas águas do atlântico norte.



Lá está é a enorme quantidade de variaveis que existem na meteorologia, e que a tornam tão apaixonante para todos nós, e aos cientistas.

Este de certeza vai ser mais um caso de estudo, e que vai contra todos os conhecimentos que existem, e que são ensinados nas universidades e nos  livros, em que há uma variavel na genese destes sistemas que falhou(temperatura da agua do mar)

Quanto ao Drº Costa Teso, ele talvez não tenha a informação de que tipo sistema é, e a criticar, isso sim é o NHC!


----------



## Snifa (5 Out 2009 às 11:10)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



psm disse:


> Lá está é a enorme quantidade de variaveis que existem na meteorologia, e que a tornam tão apaixonante para todos nós, e aos cientistas.
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto ao Drº Costa Teso, ele talvez não tenha a informação de que tipo sistema é, e a criticar, isso sim é o NHC!



Peço desculpa, mas como é que nós amadores já sabemos e um profissional não sabe?
porquê criticar NHC?as informações estão na net acessíveis a todos...

no mínimo bizarra/desleixada esta atitude de um meteorologista profissional...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:11)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

o senhor disse que era uma nuvem que se organizou e formou um olho....
o NHC tem razao em ser reticente num sistema destes...embora fosse mais correcto classifica-lo com STD ou TD desde ha uns dias atras....de modo a, se ocorresse uma intensificação do sistema ja todos estarmos preparados e nao surgisse uma TS praticamente do nada e em menos de 12h....


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:14)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

esquecendo agora as criticas/correcçoes...
a grace esta neste momento em intensificação clara...ha um claro aumento da convecção na parede do olho e mesmo em volta do sistema...sob forma de braços espirais...querem ver que temos cat1 nas prox horas


----------



## trepkos (5 Out 2009 às 11:16)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



stormy disse:


> esquecendo agora as criticas/correcçoes...
> a grace esta neste momento em intensificação clara...ha um claro aumento da convecção na parede do olho e mesmo em volta do sistema...sob forma de braços espirais...querem ver que temos cat1 nas prox horas



Lá vai ele brindar os Britanicos se lá chegar.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:22)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



trepkos disse:


> Lá vai ele brindar os Britanicos se lá chegar.



chegar nao chega...mas ficara perto..talvez atinga pouco mais que a latitude 45ºN...onde a agua ainda ta a 18-19º


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 11:28)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Pelo que vi, a "Isabel" (agora tranformada em TT "Graça") poderá subir ainda, num último esforço a categoria 1!


----------



## psm (5 Out 2009 às 11:30)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



Snifa disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas como é que nós amadores já sabemos e um profissional não sabe?
> porquê criticar NHC?as informações estão na net acessíveis a todos...
> 
> no mínimo bizarra/desleixada esta atitude de um meteorologista profissional...





Pois se calhar o senhor tem tambem vida!

Tal como o stormy escreveu o NHC foi muito reticente e dai a minha critica, pois este é um sistema deveras anormal para o comum dos cientistas.


----------



## snowstorm (5 Out 2009 às 11:34)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



psm disse:


> Pois se calhar o senhor tem tambem vida!
> 
> Tal como o stormy escreveu o NHC foi muito reticente e dai a minha critica, pois este é um sistema deveras anormal para o comum dos cientistas.



Olá, sou entusiasta como todos vocês, mas sou um ignorante nestes assuntos.
A minha questão é de preocupação perante este "belo" fenómeno raro. Por que aconteceu? Porque se formou tão longe da região que é habitual? Aquecimento Global? Aquecimento maior do que o normal das águas naquela latitude? Interessante Sim, preocupante também. Peço desculpa por estas perguntas.... mas sem dúvida um fenómeno MUITO Interessante.  Boa segunda a todos e com chuva, pelo que IM prevê para hoje e próximos dias:
e aviso amarelo, hoje para ventos no norte e centro.


----------



## psm (5 Out 2009 às 11:42)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



snowstorm disse:


> Olá, sou entusiasta como todos vocês, mas sou um ignorante nestes assuntos.
> A minha questão é de preocupação perante este "belo" fenómeno raro. Por que aconteceu? Porque se formou tão longe da região que é habitual? Aquecimento Global? Aquecimento maior do que o normal das águas naquela latitude? Interessante Sim, preocupante também. Peço desculpa por estas perguntas.... mas sem dúvida um fenómeno MUITO Interessante.  Boa segunda a todos e com chuva, pelo que IM prevê para hoje e próximos dias:
> e aviso amarelo, hoje para ventos no norte e centro.





Pois, porque alguns anos não havia satelites para os observar, e com toda a tecnologia neles incorporados.

Isto não tem nada haver com o aquecimento global!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 11:44)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Não acontece todos os dia aparecer no mapa de "Cumulative Wind History"  do NHC relativo a um sistema tropical, a nossa costa de Portugal 







Ate onde Conseguirá ir a incrível GRACE


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:47)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



snowstorm disse:


> Olá, sou entusiasta como todos vocês, mas sou um ignorante nestes assuntos.
> A minha questão é de preocupação perante este "belo" fenómeno raro. Por que aconteceu? Porque se formou tão longe da região que é habitual? Aquecimento Global? Aquecimento maior do que o normal das águas naquela latitude? Interessante Sim, preocupante também. Peço desculpa por estas perguntas.... mas sem dúvida um fenómeno MUITO Interessante.  Boa segunda a todos e com chuva, pelo que IM prevê para hoje e próximos dias:
> e aviso amarelo, hoje para ventos no norte e centro.



nao metam o AG ao barulho por favor...
este sistema teve uma evoluçao muito previsivel...desde o inicio ha 6 dias atras que ja tds sabiamos que uma depressao ia ficar isolada nos açores...o unico factor que intreveio foi o tempo...n admira nada que um sistema extra-tropical depois de 5 ou 6 dias de isolamento e contacto constante com SST de 23º e massas de ar tropicais se tranforme num sistema tropical ou subtropical...este sistema perdeu rapidamente as frentes, ganhou convecção desenvolveu um  hibrid-core...ha dois dias atras desenvolveu um sistema identico a este mas que morreu devido ao landfall na ilha do pico...ha dias  que td a gente ja conseguia antever este desenvolvimento
este sistema nunca teve um nucleo muito frio nos 500hpa..na minha opiniao foi uma STD ou TD desde ha uns 4 ou 5 dias atras embora recentemente tenha desenvolvido forte instabilidade no centro..e agora é uma TS...
nas prox 6h pode ser que chegue a cat1...dificilmente, mas pode...devido a bolsa de ar tropical e a SST minimamente decente ( mas principalmente devido ao ar tropical que actua como um ovo...um berço)


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 11:55)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

aqui a discussao do NHC:


Tropical Storm GRACE Forecast Discussion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Home   Public Adv   Fcst/Adv   Discussion   Wind Probs   Maps/Charts   Archive   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



000
WTNT44 KNHC 050851
TCDAT4
TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER   2
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
500 AM AST MON OCT 05 2009

DESPITE ITS ENVIRONMENT AND UNUSUAL LOCATION...INFRARED SATELLITE
IMAGERY INDICATES THAT GRACE HAS BEEN MAINTAINING A SMALL BUT
IMPRESSIVE INNER CORE OF RELATIVELY DEEP CONVECTION. MORE
RECENTLY...THERE HAS BEEN AN EXPANSION OF COLD-TOPPED CONVECTION IN
A RING SURROUNDING A RAGGED EYE-TYPE FEATURE. BASED ON SUBJECTIVE
DVORAK CLASSIFICATIONS AND THE CURRENT TREND OF INCREASING
ORGANIZATION...THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS RAISED TO 60 KT. IT IS
UNCLEAR WHETHER SURFACE WINDS MATCH THE SATELLITE SIGNATURE...
ESPECIALLY SINCE CONVECTIVE TOPS MIGHT LACK SOME VIGOR OVER 20C
SSTS. HOWEVER...THERE HAVE BEEN NO RECENT DATA TO CONFIRM OR DENY
DVORAK ESTIMATES...OTHER THAN AN ASCAT PASS OF 45-50 KT FROM MUCH
EARLIER.

RECENT FIXES INDICATE THAT GRACE HAS ACCELERATED WHILE MOVING A
LITTLE TO THE LEFT OF ITS PREVIOUS HEADING AND IS NOW MOVING
045/24.  THE CYCLONE IS MOVING NORTHEASTWARD IN A DEEP LAYER OF
SOUTHWESTERLY FLOW...BUT IS EXPECTED TO TURN NORTH-NORTHEAST AND
DECELERATE AS A POTENT SHORTWAVE NEARS IT FROM THE SOUTHWEST. ON
THIS TRACK...A STEADY WEAKENING IS FORECAST AS GRACE MOVES OVER
SUB-20C WATER TEMPERATURES IN AN ENVIRONMENT OF MODERATE TO STRONG
WESTERLY SHEAR. GRACE SHOULD MERGE WITH A LARGER EXTRATROPICAL
CYCLONE OR ITS ASSOCIATED COLD FRONT OVER THE NORTHEAST ATLANTIC
WITHIN 24 TO 36 HOURS...IF NOT SOONER.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      05/0900Z 43.0N  18.0W    60 KT
 12HR VT     05/1800Z 45.5N  16.5W    50 KT
 24HR VT     06/0600Z 49.0N  15.0W    45 KT
 36HR VT     06/1800Z...DISSIPATED

$$
FORECASTER KIMBERLAIN


----------



## filipept (5 Out 2009 às 11:56)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Acho estranho a direcção que a Grace está a tomar, está a rumar muito a norte quando o mais "normal" (se é que se pode uzar o termo normal nestas situações) era procurar aguas mais quentes para se fortificar... mas é uma situação verdadeiramente interessante de seguir.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2009 às 12:00)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



filipept disse:


> Acho estranho a direcção que a Grace está a tomar, está a rumar muito a norte quando o mais "normal" (se é que se pode uzar o termo normal nestas situações) era procurar aguas mais quentes para se fortificar... mas é uma situação verdadeiramente interessante de seguir.



Os sistemas tropicais não procuram aguas quentes para se fortificar por vezes a rota que tomam é um autentico suicídio como parece ser o caso  

Penso serem factores externos ao sistema tropical que causam ao seu deslocamento...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 12:04)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



filipept disse:


> Acho estranho a direcção que a Grace está a tomar, está a rumar muito a norte quando o mais "normal" (se é que se pode uzar o termo normal nestas situações) era procurar aguas mais quentes para se fortificar... mas é uma situação verdadeiramente interessante de seguir.



 procurar agua quente!!??
eles seguem a corrente zonal...vao onde ela os levar....quem diz a zonal diz os alisios...


----------



## thunderboy (5 Out 2009 às 12:07)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Ali está ela


----------



## Kraliv (5 Out 2009 às 12:08)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Viagem prevista da TS Grace


----------



## mcpa (5 Out 2009 às 12:12)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



thunderboy disse:


> Ali está ela



LINDO!

É pena ela ter-se desviado tanto de nós


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*






Só no Funchal já foram mais de 30mm hoje, fora os outros dias...
E lá não faz falta nenhuma.


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Out 2009 às 12:45)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

Boas






Esta ultima animação retira a definição do olho da nossa nano-mini-micro Grace

vamos lá ver as próximas horas. 

Abraços


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 13:26)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

É normal as TT serem tão pequenas?


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 13:40)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*

A Grace dá de facto um ar da sua graça e aumentou um pouco o seu poder com Ventos até 110km/h e rajadas superiores mas é esperado já nas próximas horas um gradual enfraquecimento á medida em que for absorvida por uma outra depressão localizada ao largo das ilhas britânicas. Já deu portanto para nos surpreender um pouco  .


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2009 às 13:49)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*


----------



## Rog (5 Out 2009 às 14:14)

Aviso n.º2:




> TROPICAL STORM GRACE ADVISORY NUMBER   2
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
> 500 AM AST MON OCT 05 2009
> 
> ...


NHC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 14:33)

Esta madrugada foi repleta de emoções - ver o evoluir do pequeno centro depressionário, ver os relatórios do NHC sem qualquer alusão a fenómenos no mar dos Açores, e passado um bocado verificar o relatório do potencial superior a 50% de em 1 ou 2 horas este pequeno núcleo passar a ser considerado uma tempestade tropical deixa qualquer um maravilhado.
Melhor: quando o VINCE anunciou que tinha informações em que os sistema teria passado a tempestade tropical GRACE foi de levantar cabelos.
Ainda melhor: olhar no monitor o gráfico do NHC onde este classificava o sistema oficialmente como tempestade tropical GRACE deu-me um arrepio.

Não é todos os dias que se segue em pormenor um fenómeno, mesmo que em micro-escala como foi este. Já há dias estacionado ao redor dos Açores que se apresentava com uma formação curiosa, por vezes com um centro tipo olho de furacão, nunca se pensaria que ao rumar para zonas mais a norte\nordeste ele iria ganhar mais organização, mais força, mais beleza...

Vale a pena estar cá no fórum só por isto (embora haja muito mais...)

Esta imagem recortada do US NEMOC mostra no espectro visível (cerca das 13h) desde os Açores e Madeira ao Continente - a TT GRace lá está como que a sorrir para nós...






Uma pergunta: iremos ter efeitos na costa norte e centro pela passagem do sistema mesmo que ainda a certa distância? Ondulação perigosa será de esperar mesmo que o sistema seja tão pequeno?


----------



## squidward (5 Out 2009 às 14:52)

Realmente foi uma grande noticia...já eram 4 da manha quando vi a confirmação de TS "GRACE". Fascinante 

ps-Já divulguei a noticia no Forum Autohoje no tópico do tempo/meteorologia.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Out 2009 às 14:53)

*Re: Evento Esp. «Isabel» / TS "Grace": Açores e Madeira # Chuva e Trovoadas - Out. 20*



mcpa disse:


> LINDO!
> 
> É pena ela ter-se desviado tanto de nós



lool... que euforia que vai por aqui minha gente. acalmem-se.. até parece que nc viram um sistema tropical lool... até parece q é o fim do mundo.... ela está ainda mt fraca e vai ficar ainda mais...

N tenhas pena mcpa, porque já bastou ela ter estado por aqui uma semana a fio às voltas entre as ilhas... isso é sol de pouca dura porque ela agora vai enfraquecer gradualmente à medida q segue para norte...

 para além de ela ir se desintegrando, o AA vai voltar de novo, mas n para os Açores.

Para os Açores vai vir temporal outra vez enquanto q para a Madeira e Continente (para variar) vai ficar bom tempo, por isso repito q n vale a pena estarem a festejar antes do tempo 

O inverno a sério ainda n chegou meus amigos...tenham mais paciência...

Por aqui Ponta Delgada Céu nublado com aguaceiros e vento de Oeste com rajadas de 70km/h.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

a "grace" passou por uma fase similar a um "EWRC" e manten-se afinal bastante organizada e estavel...ate com tendencia para intensificação..


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



stormy disse:


> a "grace" passou por uma fase similar a um "EWRC" e manten-se afinal bastante organizada e estavel...ate com tendencia para intensificação..



O que é um EWRC?


----------



## Agreste (5 Out 2009 às 15:03)

*re: Evento Especial «Isabel»: Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009*



nimboestrato disse:


> E como não é todos os dias que surge uma carta assim com direito a correcção e tudo...



Desculpem mas esta carta é emblemática... Que maravilha... bem apanhado nimboestrato...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

EWRC= eywall replacement cicle.
uma especie de reorganização da circulação na parede do olho que se traduz num ligeiro enfraquecimento seguido de fortalecimento e reorganização do sistema
pelo menos é o que me parece...é estranho nestas circunstancias mas...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Out 2009 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



stormy disse:


> EWRC= eywall replacement cicle.
> uma especie de reorganização da circulação na parede do olho que se traduz num ligeiro enfraquecimento seguido de fortalecimento e reorganização do sistema



Ah quer dizer que o olho sofreu uma reorganização, certo?


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Ah quer dizer que o olho sofreu uma reorganização, certo?



épá...é o que me parece....observando o sat. 
mas é estranho...dantes pensava que estava a deteriorar-se mas depois houve uma intensificação da convecção e a aparecia no IV parece-me bastante boa


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

O que não é muito normal já que estamos a falar do Atlântico Norte com temperaturas de água á volta dos 10-14 graus nesta época do ano.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 15:21)

Anda um pouco mais quente do que isso. Em princípio superior a 16ºC e nalgumas zonas até superior - não nos esqueçamos que a corrente do golfo passa normalmente afastada da península ibérica no sentido sudoeste-nordeste (habitualmente) - este é um dos factores que permite que a Europa seja mais quente do que a América do norte que se situa à mesma latitude.
O factor água é importante mas a circulação atmosférica também é um facto a ter em conta e a TT Grace só eclodiu após a pequena circulação iniciar uma trajectória que a levou no sentido norte-nordeste.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Out 2009 às 15:26)

Alguém da Moderação devia ir ao Tópico : Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009 

e sacar de lá a informação (sobretudo nas pág. 10 e 11 !!??) sobre a TS Grace, porque este tópico assim fica sem piada nenhuma 



Desculpem lá o Off


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 15:26)

Na zona onde a Grace está situada de facto deverá rondar os 14-16 olhando neste caso ao mapa do Wunderground mas se realmente ela descrever a trajectória mais para Norte prevista que quase de certeza será não durará mais que 1 dia naquelas águas.


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:45)

a "grace" esta sobre aguas a 18-19º


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 15:57)

wunderblog:

Surprise! A 70-mph tropical storm popped up seemingly out of nowhere early this morning, in a region of the Atlantic not ordinarily prone to tropical storm formation. Tropical Storm Grace formed at 41.2° north latitude, in a remote ocean area near the Azores Islands. This is the farthest northeast an Atlantic tropical storm has ever formed since satellite observations began in the 1960s. Since 1960, only one tropical storm has formed farther north--Tropical Storm Alberto of 1988, which formed at 41.5°N, off the coast of Cape Cod, Massachusetts. Satellite imagery revealed that Grace formed an eyewall and well-defined eye this morning, though the storm's tropical storm-force winds did not extend out very far from the center. Last night, the center of Grace passed about 20 miles west of Ponta Delgada in the eastern Azores, which recorded sustained winds of 31 mph, gusting to 44 mph. Grace formed over chilly waters of about 23°C, well below the usual threshold of 26°C required for tropical storm formation. Grace's formation was aided by some very cold temperatures in the upper atmosphere (-54°C at 200 mb), which made the atmosphere more unstable than usual. The storm won't be around much longer, as Grace is already over much colder waters of 21°C, and is headed towards even colder waters.


----------



## Veterano (5 Out 2009 às 16:03)

stormy disse:


> wunderblog:
> 
> Surprise! A 70-mph tropical storm popped up seemingly out of nowhere early this morning, in a region of the Atlantic not ordinarily prone to tropical storm formation. Tropical Storm Grace formed at 41.2° north latitude, in a remote ocean area near the Azores Islands. This is the farthest northeast an Atlantic tropical storm has ever formed since satellite observations began in the 1960s.



  Sem dúvida que se está a fazer história! Espectacular.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 16:07)

stormy permite-me discordar um pouco mas olhando para os gráficos a seguir parece-me que são águas muito quentes para a zona onde está situada a Grace, tendo em conta que nem as nossas águas no Litoral Norte são tão quentes e estando situados a latitude mais baixa, repara  












Traçando uma linha recta desde o Litoral Francês até á localização exacta da Grace vê-se ela já a entrar na zona verde ou seja á volta dos 16ºC .


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 16:12)

o IM nao fez um unico comunicado....para alem do manuel da costa teso ter negado, ás 9.15 da manha, a existencia da grace...muito bem vai o nosso instituto


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 16:16)

segundo a AEMET e tendo em conta a posiçao actual da grace ( que se move rapido ) a agua esta entre 17-19º mais coisa menos coisa...
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/pderiv?opc2=mar


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 16:18)

Deve ser provavelmente isso, entre os 17º-19ºC..mas de qualquer maneira ela já deu um ar da sua graça nas nossas águas territoriais


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2009 às 16:28)

Aviso Publico n.º 3 do NHC. 



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 051445
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Thomar (5 Out 2009 às 16:38)

Última imagem de satélite do sat24:







E a previsão do deslocamento dela:


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2009 às 16:50)

> *TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER   3*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
> 1100 AM AST MON OCT 05 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2009 às 20:32)

stormy disse:


> o IM nao fez um unico comunicado....para alem do manuel da costa teso ter negado, ás 9.15 da manha, a existencia da grace...muito bem vai o nosso instituto



Se o negou foi porque não tinha informação suficiente! Assim o espero, pois caso contrário é um erro grave!


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2009 às 20:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Se o negou foi porque não tinha informação suficiente! Assim o espero, pois caso contrário é um erro grave!



desculpa la mas a grace era uma TS ha horas....


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 22:07)

OFF-TOPIC:

Eu sei que errar é humano e sei que nós erramos e "eles" também erram. Mas penso que deviamos ser menos levianos na forma superficial como comentamos supostas falhas daqueles que deviam ser para nós o farol - são eles os meteorologistas profissionais que muitos de nós ansiamos ser.

Temos uma facilidade imensa em expor argumentos sobre as falhas deles e não pensamos no porquê delas acontecerem...
Será que faltou informação para não considerar a _GRACE_ uma Tempestade Tropical? Ou será que que os padrões por que se regem os nossos profissionais são diferentes do NHC da NOAA?
A NOAA está habituada a classificar fenómenos como estes mas nós temos muito pouca experiência nisto.
Para nós um fenómeno destes pode ser apenas considerado uma depressão muito cavada e de tão pequena amplitude que não entre nas classificações normais para o NHC.
Já assisti a depressões muito cavadas a virem para Portugal ao longo dos anos, com ventos sustentados acima dos 110 KM\h e com rajadas superiores e não terem uma classificação diferente do normal - apenas o de uma depressão muito cavada (mesmo com gradientes barométricos inferiores a 980 mb); não me perguntem datas pois não registava dados e só recentemente me interessei _oficialmente_ por isto. A última terá sido em 2001, numa noite tempestuosa, com precipitação superior a 100mm (confirmado na estação do concelho do INAG) e ventos sustentados acima dos 110 km\h...Pelo menos o que foi dito na altura.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Out 2009 às 22:22)

Tropical Storm GRACE Forecast Discussion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


000
WTNT44 KNHC 052034
TCDAT4
TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER   4
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092009
500 PM AST MON OCT 05 2009

GRACE CONTINUES TO HAVE THE SATELLITE APPEARANCE OF A TROPICAL
CYCLONE AND A MODERATE TO DEEP WARM CORE AS INDICATED BY RECENT
AMSU PASSES.  HOWEVER...CLOUD TOP TEMPERATURES HAVE CONTINUED TO
WARM OVER THE PAST FEW HOURS AS THE CYCLONE IS NOW OVER SSTS OF
17-18C. THE INTENSITY IS DECREASED TO 50 KT BASED A SUBTROPICAL
CLASSIFICATION OF 3.5 FROM TAFB AND A DVORAK CI-NUMBER OF 3.0 FROM
SAB. A QUIKSCAT PASS SHOULD PROVIDE SOME INFORMATION ON THE
INTENSITY AND STRUCTURE OF GRACE SOON. THE CENTRAL PRESSURE IS HELD
AT 990 MB BASED ON AN 1800 UTC OBSERVATION OF 992 MB AND A WIND OF
20 KT FROM SHIP A8I02 ABOUT 30 NM NORTH OF THE CENTER OF GRACE.

THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS 025/26 KT...AS GRACE IS BEING STEERED
BY DEEP-LAYER SOUTHWESTERLY FLOW AHEAD OF A MID- TO UPPER-LEVEL
TROUGH ALONG 27W. BY TUESDAY MORNING...ALL OF THE GLOBAL MODELS
SHOW GRACE BEING ABSORBED BY A FRONT ASSOCIATED WITH A DEEPENING
EXTRATROPICAL CYCLONE TO THE NORTHWEST OF THE BRITISH ISLES.

*IT IS WORTH NOTING THAT OTHER ATLANTIC TROPICAL STORMS HAVE FORMED
FARTHER NORTH THAN GRACE DID. IN 2008 TROPICAL STORM LAURA WAS
FIRST CLASSIFIED AS A TROPICAL STORM AT 40.6N....SLIGHTLY FARTHER
NORTH THAN THE LATITUDE OF 40.2N WHERE GRACE WAS FIRST CLASSIFIED
AS A TROPICAL STORM AT 0000 UTC TODAY.  ALSO...IT IS LIKELY THAT
POST-STORM ANALYSIS WILL SHOW GRACE BECOMING A TROPICAL STORM
EARLIER...AND FARTHER SOUTH...THAN INDICATED OPERATIONALLY.*

-----------
A parte que sublinhei refere-se ao facto da TT GRACE não ser aquela que se formou mais a norte, ao contrário do que aqui já se discutiu. Aparentemente a TT LAURA do ano passado formou-se na latitude 40,6º N, enquanto esta formou-se na latitude 40,2 N. E mais: segundo a discussão do NHC, uma análise posterior desta tempestade  poderá mostrar que se terá formado mais cedo e mais a sul do que indicado nos relatórios anteriores.

*Mas cá para nós*: é sempre bom assistir a fenómenos destes...independentemente de certas características que levaram à sua formação.


----------



## Vince (6 Out 2009 às 12:45)

Já foi emitido o último aviso. 



> 000
> WTNT44 KNHC 060241
> TCDAT4
> TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER   5
> ...





Mesmo em final de vida a Grace continua a surpreender, que belo sistema.
Já completamente embebida na frente continua contudo a manter razoavelmente bem a sua estrutura:











O NHC ontem informou que na análise pós época é altamente provável que a formação da Grace seja antecedida vários dias pois como vimos no seguimento dos Açores a perturbação já era altamente suspeita bastante dias antes, sobretudo quando tivemos aqueles registos espantosos da queda da pressão na Horta. E essa formação oficial a ser revista será portanto também mais a sul que a definida actualmente.



> IT IS LIKELY THAT
> POST-STORM ANALYSIS WILL SHOW GRACE BECOMING A TROPICAL STORM
> EARLIER...AND FARTHER SOUTH...THAN INDICATED OPERATIONALLY.


----------



## Agreste (6 Out 2009 às 12:50)

Vince disse:


> Já foi emitido o último aviso.
> 
> Mesmo em final de vida a Grace continua a surpreender, que belo sistema.
> Já completamente embebida na frente continua contudo a manter razoavelmente bem a sua estrutura:



Estava mesmo a acabar de escrever um post sobre esse aspecto. É à prova de tudo. Notável!


----------



## stormy (6 Out 2009 às 13:01)

na minha opiniao toda a depressao em que a GRACE estava embebida tinha caracteristicas de TD...
a grace resultou apenas do cavamento no nucleo...
nas prox 12-24h o METOFFICE preve ainda uma transiçao extra-tropical do sistema que vai adquirir frontalidade e gradiente termico horizontal antes de ser absorvida pela depressao a NE das ilhas britanicas


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Out 2009 às 14:21)

E dura... dura...  dura...







[/URL][/IMG]

Quase a beijar a costa sul Irlandesa ,
terá  7 vidas esta Grace de mil encantos...


----------



## Vince (8 Out 2009 às 18:13)

Comecei a preparar há já vários dias este post um pouco como desabafo e para colmatar uma tremenda "injustiça" meteorológica. Formou-se nas aguas dos Açores uma invulgar Tempestade Tropical em condições pouco propícias de água pouco quente para a formação destes fenómenos e numa génese tropical bastante invulgar. 

Contudo o evento apesar de muito discutido por esse mundo fora não existiu em Portugal para além do fórum. Nem por parte do nosso IM, para grande frustração minha e de todos por aqui, nem por parte da comunicação social. Nada ! *Não houve uma única notícia* em Portugal sobre este evento, apesar de até em Media do Brasil ter visto referências. Mistérios de Portugal, que até fala regularmente nos media de todas as tempestades no Atlântico mesmo que nada nos digam directamente.

Como tal resolvi escrever este post, que serve um pouco como resumo e história do que se passou. O texto foi inicialmente baseado na tradução de um artigo da wikipedia o qual adaptei e acrescentei muitas informações, imagens e opiniões pessoais.



*Tempestade Tropical «Grace»*






A Tempestade tropical «Grace» formou-se no centro de uma extensa área de baixas pressões extratropicais que surgiu a oeste dos Açores. Inicialmente anexada a uma frente oclusa a depressão separou-se da frente adquirindo gradualmente algumas características tropicais. 


*30 de Setembro 2009
12:00z  e 18:00z*







*30 de Setembro 2009*








*1 de Outubro 2009*

A 1 de Outubro a convecção aprofundou-se próximo do centro do sistema criando mesmo um anel convectivo e uma espécie de olho, movendo-se junto em redor do grupo central dos Açores. 


















A quando da passagem deste centro próximo da Horta é que se percebeu que algo de bastante anormal se passava como demos conta no fórum na altura. A queda de pressão foi significativa num curto espaço de tempo. A depressão foi colocada sob vigilância do NHC como Invest 90L. Soube-se depois que o Invest até já tinha sido activado no dia anterior mas não era público ao contrário do que é habitual.









*2 de Outubro 2009*

No dia seguinte, 2 de Outubro, aquele anel convectivo desfez-se e convecção diminui em torno do centro e o Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC)  cessou a monitorização como Invest 90L que foi portanto desactivado:



> NHC_ATCF
> invest_DEACTIVATE_al902009.ren
> FSTDA
> R
> ...












*3 de Outubro 2009*

A 3 de Outubro, apesar do 90L estar descontinuado, a perturbação vai criando mais convecção e até outflow nalguns quadrantes, apresenta uma estrutura que vemos muitas vezes em ciclones tropicais em dificuldade, que é de haver convecção um pouco removida do centro. A única diferença é que esta perturbação sempre foi bastante pequena em relação a muitos outros casos. Nestes dias o sistema executa uma volta completo em sentido anti-horário a nordeste do grupo central dos Açores subindo de latitude para água um pouco mais fria e regressando novamente para água um pouco mais quente e passando entretanto pelo grupo ocidental (Flores e Corvo). 









*4 de Outubro 2009*

Durante o dia 4 de Outubro dá-se a grande surpresa, a convecção aprofundou-se novamente e envolve bem o centro tendo o sistema uma estrutura bastante perfeita, a única diferença em relação a outros ciclones tropicais é ser bastante pequeno. O 90L é reactivado por parte do NHC. 








Ao final da tarde de 4 de Outubro recriava novamente o olho junto a S.Miguel







Nas horas seguintes tudo se precipita, já poucos tem dúvidas ou está céptico perante as circunstâncias, o NHC nos avisos passou em pouco tempo de amarelo para vermelho, são muito raras mudanças tão rápidas por parte deles. O NHC informa que espera mais uma ou duas horas, a incredulidade deve ter sido bastante, imagino que a discussão interna também deve ter sido intensa pois há sempre o receio de nomear um sistema e ele passado pouco tempo se desfazer.



> IF THIS TREND CONTINUES OVER THE NEXT
> HOUR OR TWO...ADVISORIES ON A TROPICAL STORM WILL BE INITIATED
> LATER THIS EVENING. THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...GREATER THAN 50
> PERCENT...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
> NEXT FEW HOURS.









Pouco depois nas primeiras horas da madrugada aparece a primeira mensagem informática no servidor do NHC dando conta de que nasceu oficialmente a «Grace».



> BEGIN
> NHC_ATCF
> invest_RENUMBER_al902009_al092009.ren
> FSTDA
> ...




*5 de Outubro 2009*

E passado uma hora surge o primeiro aviso oficial do sistema ser nomeado como «Grace» pelo NHC, o sétimo ciclone tropical nomeado da temporada 2009 de furacões no Atlântico, o 9º sistema tropical (contando com as duas depressões tropicais não nomeadas).

A primeira discussão oficial, traduzida por mim:



> ZCZC MIATCDAT4 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL STORM GRACE DISCUSSION NUMBER 1
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL092009
> ...




A tempestade apresentava convecção relativamente profunda em torno de um olho. Apesar de Grace estar sobre as águas pouco quentes (21ºC) para o desenvolvimento de ciclones tropicais, o baixo windshear (cisalhamento do vento) permitiu que a convecção persistisse. A massa de ar tropical em que toda esta região incluindo o continente esteve envolvida também terá tido um papel relevante.













Uma menção muito rara da localização de um sistema ainda tropical em relação a Lisboa no aviso oficial, a última vez foi em 2005 com o "Vince"



> AT 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM GRACE WAS
> LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 45.4 NORTH...LONGITUDE 16.4 WEST OR ABOUT 575
> MILES...925 KM...SOUTHWEST OF CORK IRELAND...AND *ABOUT 590 MILES...
> 950 KM....NORTHWEST OF LISBON PORTUGAL*





A Tempestade Tropical tinha desde a tarde do dia anterior adquirido um movimento mais acentuado para nordeste seguindo o forte fluxo de sudoeste que esteve presente nestes dias ao largo de Portugal percorrendo inevitavelmente águas cada vez mais frias e aproximando-se de uma superfície frontal a norte.








*6 de Outubro 2009*


As cartas sinópticas de vários serviços de meteorologia europeus foram emendadas para acomodar a surpreendente Grace conforme vários utilizadores do fórum fizeram aqui notar.







Lentamente a Tempestade Tropical foi se deteriorando estruturalmente ficando menos simétrica acabando por ficar embebida na própria superficie frontal no dia 6 de Outubro. O NHC emitia o 5º e último aviso embora a Grace ainda possuisse ventos de Tempestade Tropical e uns surpreendentes 986 mb de pressão estimada com a ajuda da observação de um barco próximo. Apesar das circunstâncias, superficie frontal e água fria, manteve mesmo assim uma estrutura notavel, passando a sul da Irlanda finalmente dissipando-se completamente sobre o Reino Unido.













Na reanálise pós época o NHC admitiu numa das "discussions" que a formação da Grace vá ser antecipada. Arrisco dizer que será para 30 de Setembro, talvez considerada depressão tropical e no dia 1 de Outubro como tempestade Tropical quando gerou pela primeira vez o anel convectivo e olho que depois se desfez formando-se novamente no dia 5. 

Algumas pessoas por causa do olho defendem que a Grace chegou a ser Furacão (no limite) em dois momentos distintos. Logo no dia 1 a quando daquela espectacular queda de pressão para 984mb que nós pudemos testemunhar em directo no fórum pelos dados das estações oficiais no Faial. 

E num outro momento no dia 4 e 5 de Outubro quando o olho reapareceu. Pessoalmente duvido que na reanálise pós época a Grace seja considerada Furacão pois nunca houve observações de vento que suportassem essa categoria apesar de observações relativamente próximas. 

Foi sempre um sistema bastante estranho, invulgar e pequeno, mas espectacularmente interessante, meteorologicamente falando. Também não causou transtornos nem estragos como qualquer linda tempestade deve ser para ser perfeita. O cepticismo inicial (em que eu me incluo) acho que é normal, muitas vezes há estruturas com olho que nada tem de tropical e há muitos sistemas híbridos com convecção a rodear o centro que rapidamente morrem ao fim de umas horas sem terem oportunidade de finalizar a ciclogenese tropical. Afinal a temperatura da água era pouco propícia à formação de um ciclone tropical. E da parte do NHC penso que houve sempre um receio ao longo de muitos dias de nomearem o sistema e ele depois se dissipar rapidamente como seria o mais provável nesta zona do Atlântico com estas condições.

Aguardemos pela análise pós época, será certamente um documento muito interessante de ler.


----------



## Brunomc (8 Out 2009 às 18:54)

excelente post Vince


----------



## Bastien (8 Out 2009 às 22:17)

Excelente documento descritivo deste evento, que como aqui foi dito, ( talvez por ser o dia a dia da nossa comunidade cientifica) foi completamente esquecido como se nunca tivesse existido. 
PARABÉNS


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2009 às 01:03)

vou ser muito sincero, tomara que as instituições oficiais do nosso país fizessem uma terça parte da descrição que nos destes, não só deste caso (que por mim está excelente), mas também de outros comentários que tens feito por aqui.

o que acho fascinante neste fórum é que cada vez mais pessoas o consultam, confiando nas previsões feitas pelos amadores, em vez de consultarem as fontes oficiais, isto dá que pensar e levaria a uma outra discussão.


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2009 às 03:24)

Impecável este relatório da nossa Grace Vince li tudo de trás pa frente  , é compreensível que as Entidades Oficiais muitas vezes não discutam o tema " Tempestades Tropicais " ou " Furacões " quando se abrange o Território Nacional talvez devido a evitar preocupações por parte da população em geral, mas se este fenómeno não constituía de forma alguma perigo para o nosso País porque não dedicaram um espaço a falar deste acontecimento quanto mais não seja como mera curiosidade uma vez que é apesar de tudo algo raro nas nossas Latitudes.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Out 2009 às 13:44)

Excelente post Vince!
É nestas coisas que se vê e se revela a verdadeira paixão pelo que se faz, e melhor ainda quando se alia a paixão ao conhecimento...
Muito interessante também o comentário do Hazores!


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2009 às 14:00)

Obrigado, mas não se esqueçam que não é ao IM que cabe a monitorização de sistemas tropicais no Atlântico, é ao NHC, e mesmo este com toda a experiência e meios que tem (a melhor do mundo a par da marinha americana) também andou um bocado aos papeis como vimos. A responsabilidade do IM só se iniciaria após o NHC lançar um aviso de ventos de tempestade tropical que afectassem o território nacional, mas quando o NHC o fez já a «Grace» estava 615km afastada dos Açores.

Com o IM fiquei foi desiludido pelo silêncio, nem sequer foi com aquele erro ou gaffe na manhã de 7 de Outubro, esse erro eu até compreendo, errar é humano, e era uma coisa dificil de acreditar que fosse um ciclone tropical, alguma coisa falhou e se calhar nem foi da parte do Costa Teso, que se ele estava a ver aquilo pela primeira vez pensou que era mais um dos muitos vórtices que já vimos muitas vezes e que não são nada de especial. O erro terá vindo de outros departamentos que talvez já devessem saber que algo de estranho andou uma série de dias pelos Açores, quanto mais não fosse pela baixa pressão que a certa altura se registou nas estações do próprio IM. Suponha eu que numa instituição destas até seguiriam com vivacidade e especial interesse o assunto dada a monotonia que a meteorologia tantas vezes é em Portugal. 

A desilusão foi pelo silêncio sobre o assunto, que se tornou ainda mais enervante quando poucos dias depois até fizeram uma nota sobre a Tempestade Tropical seguinte, o Henry. E como o IM nada disse, a comunicação social também parece ter ficado de fora. O resultado final é que a «Grace» não existiu em Portugal para a população em geral.


----------



## psm (9 Out 2009 às 14:22)

Vince este é dos melhores posts escritos que existem neste forum, o detalhe do acontecimento e sua cronologia estão prefeitos!


----------



## Vince (2 Dez 2009 às 09:42)

Já saiu um relatório do NHC sobre a Grace.




> *Tropical Cyclone Report
> Tropical Storm Grace*
> (AL092009) 4 – 6 October 2009
> Robbie Berg National Hurricane Center
> ...


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2009 às 17:45)

na minha opiniao a fase da GRACE entre  as 12h de dia 1/10 e as 12h de 2/12 devia ser ja registrada como TS ou TD pois ha registos de vento medio/10min e SLP na horta e pico-aerodromo consistentes com a classificaçao.
depois, a fase entre as 12h do dia 2/10 e as 12h do dia 4/10 devia ser considerada STD ou pelo menos nao deveria ser classificada como extra-tropical pois a depressao apresenta caracteristicas hibridas  mantem um bom outflow nos niveis altos associado a explosoes convectivas, circulaçao fechada e um bom LLC/MLC.
 a GRACE foi um incrivel surpresa em termos cientificos e demonstra o quao dificil é prever ou defenir a separaçao entre sistemas tropicais e ET se forem a ver ha inumeros exemplos de sistemas com caracteristicas mistas desde as comuns DANA até aos "medicanes" passando pelas estranhissimas "polar lows"...estes sistemas teem em comum os nucleos quentes nos niveis baixos ou medios ( ainda que associados ou com genese em massas frias em altura), os ventos fortes, convecçao relativamente profunda ou mesmo muito profunda em alguns casos, maior intensidade em areas oceanicas com SST elevada pelo menos relativamente á atmosfera circundante, ausencia de frentes, fonte de energia ( calor latente e humidade oceanicos), circulaçao relativamente fechada, etc
sao sistemas muito interessantes..
apesar disto tudo...destas dificuldades de previsao.. sinto-me desiludido pelo facto de portugal ser dos unicos paises do mundo em que nem o IM nem os media falaram no assunto...ironias da vida


----------

